# it's in the detail



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

For all the newcomers, drop in's and the other lazy ones,:laugh::laugh: 

Love all the different Avatars, but why are you lot so ashamed by where you live or which motorhome you have.

Oh you're not,:frown2::frown2:

then put the details with your avatar, it does help, both you and us.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> For all the newcomers, drop in's and the other lazy ones,:laugh::laugh:
> 
> Love all the different Avatars, but why are you lot so ashamed by where you live or which motorhome you have.
> 
> ...


Dead horse and flogging come to mind,
this has been asked for years and ignored,

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Dead horse and flogging come to mind,
> this has been asked for years and ignored,
> 
> tony


Tony

cabby's pleas have not totally fallen on deaf eyes; only today in the Thread on 'Black Waste' cabby's plea on there persuaded Alan (erneboy) to post more details with his Avatar. Go look.

So there!:wink2:

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Tony
> 
> cabby's pleas have not totally fallen on deaf eyes; only today in the Thread on 'Black Waste' cabby's plea on there persuaded Alan (erneboy) to post more details with his Avatar. Go look.
> 
> ...


Woo Hoo , flags out, bunting to be unfurled, glad Alan has responded. One down 50000 to go,:wink2:

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well that means we cannot have a street party then, too many members, 50,000 indeed.Have to be a very long street, have you enough bunting gemmy. Do you think erneboy will set a trend then.:wink2::wink2:


cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> . Do you think erneboy will set a trend then.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


Does the Pope vote for the SNP :wink2:

tony


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I think a lot of it is down to the change of forum platform. My MH was shown before, but it is only Cabby's post that has prompted me to notice that it wasn't shown since the changes. I've now added it. Street party? I'm in.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I miss DaveP's avatars

Dick


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Motorhome details now added Cabby.

They used to be there but somehow disappeared when the site changed and I didn't get round to adding them again - sorry:kiss:

Cazzie.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> I miss DaveP's avatars
> 
> Dick


Well, update your own details :wink2:

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Further request - 

Could people please put the date of the model of MH after the model name, because some of us can be of no use answering questions if we have different models from the person asking questions.

Thanks

Geoff


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

is there an FAQ somewhere about making a pic small enough to use as an avatar?
TIA.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

nicholsong said:


> Further request -
> 
> Could people please put the date of the model of MH after the model name, because some of us can be of no use answering questions if we have different models from the person asking questions.
> 
> ...


Work, work, work, sheesh Geoff, gimme a break willya!>


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Work, work, work, sheesh Geoff, gimme a break willya!>


You only needed the '2006' - the rest was extra self-generated work - just to have a dig at me, you misery-guts>


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

My picture vanished a long time ago and no matter what I do I cannot insert another one. I will try to update when the new MH arrives, but may have to ask for help, I am not good with computers.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I have

I can't remember

Does it matter ??

You either like me or you don't 

And the motorhome we drive

Doesn't matter one jot

Except when someone has a question

Sandra


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

My details also disappeared when the new forum came 


Now call me stupid (and many people do) but it was a pain in the ass trying to find out how to add them back again


This forum and its user controls are not so easy in my opinion (and in many others too it appears)


I'd love to add a pic of my pride and joy in my avatar but quite frankly its just too much like hard work


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The avatar can be a pic of anything you want, but we do have a watershed>.
Just having the details of location and motorhome details is all I ask for.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Woo Hoo , flags out, bunting to be unfurled, glad Alan has responded. *One down 50000* to go,:wink2:
> 
> tony


Your kidding of course. There is only about 10 of us left! :grin2:

I agree though. I always put as much important detail in my profile.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> The avatar can be a pic of anything you want, but we do have a watershed>.
> Just having the details of location and motorhome details is all I ask for.
> 
> cabby


Just gone one better...................An avatar for the FIRST TIME EVER :laugh:

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes I noticed, have only just got over the shock.how long.>>

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gemmy

What is it

Superman?
Ithink you are superman

But sadly you think I am

Can't remember now

I do it was a couger 


How I wish I had the energy the Lilthe body the Nevermind 

It was ok though 
The older I get

The more the insults become a positive
Anyway you know you love me

Or you know you might as well just give up

I'm going nowhere

It's how it is

Sandra


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok done! Avartar next month :smile2:

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> Ok done! Avartar next month :smile2:
> 
> Dick


C' mon Dick, if I can do "Duffman" then I eagerly await yours :wink2:

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Duffman??

Who the hell is that

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Glandwr said:


> I miss DaveP's avatars
> 
> Dick


Me to!:frown2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

aldra said:


> Duffman??
> 
> Who the hell is that
> 
> Sandra


Ye who lives such a sheltered life :surprise:

Google is your friend :wink2:

tony


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

We were down you way Cabby for about 11 Days, Brighton,Eastbourne,Berwick,Polgate, and then Bovington,Lulworth Cove, then up north to Gloscester,Chepstow , then back to the Midlands,what a nice scenic part of the UK.
Will return soon. Fabulous scenery and weather.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Should have said, would have met you somewhere for tea, or lunch.:smile2::smile2:


cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Are we going Off Topic already :nerd:


tony


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

mgdavid said:


> is there an FAQ somewhere about making a pic small enough to use as an avatar?
> TIA.


bump.


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Sorry all for going off topic :smile2:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

mgdavid said:


> is there an FAQ somewhere about making a pic small enough to use as an avatar?
> TIA.


This well help I think, good luck.

http://www.shrinkpictures.com/create-avatar/

Dick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Had my details in since day one Philip, I cannot think of a single reason why the nearest town cannot be given, apart from not being able to figure out how >


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well kev, we all know that you only posted your town to gain some sympathy.>>


cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Well kev, we all know that you only posted your town to gain some sympathy.>>
> 
> cabby


And you get my sympathy for yours:laugh:

But Eastbourne did give me a nice MH


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Giving me a sun tan at the moment.:laugh::laugh:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Get a room you two > >


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If they are giving them away , let me know where, as I must be the closest, I think Budda has moved now, but have not seen him on here for a while, hope all is well.

cabby.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> If they are giving them away , let me know where, as I must be the closest, I think Budda has moved now, but have not seen him on here for a while, hope all is well.
> 
> cabby.


The pwner wanted to be paid THOUSANDS, but

Eastbourne charged nothing:laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> If they are giving them away , let me know where, as I must be the closest, I think Budda has moved now, but have not seen him on here for a while, hope all is well.
> 
> cabby.


He has not been on Fruitcakes either. I think there was a gap or something between him moving in to his new house but he must be in by now. Maybe got better things to do.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Who the hell is budda

Aldra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

aldra said:


> Who the hell is budda
> 
> Aldra


He's Duffmans mate :wink2:

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So

Is bury lancashire enough

A lassie from lancashire?.
From bury 
It's enough

Park on burrs for the night

PM me

And we will collect you

Come and have a meal

Enjoy my sparrows , my garden and maybe us

And wine

Unfortunately you will need a taxi back

Not that expensive

Then you need to think

Was it worth it
If it wasn't sorry

If it was more friends to add

We've got quite a few that way

Aldra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You are not taking the tablets are you :surprise:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I reckon Fatbuddha lost weight in the move and ...

now feels inadequate to stand up to the likes of Tuggers and Bazza etc.:wink2:


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Talk about off topic.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My fault, I had a sudden thought when Geoff mentioned Eastbourne, of fatbudda.


cabby


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Can politely ask who is Fatbudda.excuse my off topic question .


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

And also can anyone tell me how to start a new thread say in new topics,have looked every where but must be to thick to find it,thanks,posted here because can't find anywhere else .


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

A14GAS said:


> And also can anyone tell me how to start a new thread say in new topics,have looked every where but must be to thick to find it,thanks,posted here because can't find anywhere else .


All the posts on the page in front of you

Look at the forums list on the right

Choose one , left click on it

Then new page opens choose post new thread

VOILA!!!!!!!

tony


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for making me look thicker than I am,it does not appear on my page like you explain.but thanks anyway.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

A14GAS said:


> Thanks for making me look thicker than I am,it does not appear on my page like you explain.but thanks anyway.


Are you looking at threads on a particular subject or are you viewing POSTS.

tony


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pics that may help.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

And again


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Will just get back to the sidelines where I belong,was just trying to post a new thread,thanks anyway.i have always posted on an ongoing thread so do not know how to start a thread .:serious:


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Have done all of the above but to no avail .


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

open page up in active topics,On the left is a list of the thread titles and OP, on the right is a column that shows you the subject, such as jokes&trivia or off topic etc. Click on the selected subject this will bring up a page of threads posted on that subject, at the top it asks OPEN NEW THREAD, click on this, in the header put a title, then type your thread and then click on submit.New thread started.

cabby


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you Cabby for your kind reply.i have tried all of these options but can not start a new thread. I am not thick but can not find the new thread option.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A14GAS said:


> Thank you Cabby for your kind reply.i have tried all of these options but can not start a new thread. I am not thick but can not find the new thread option.


See if this helps

Go to the forum list as below, then click one which is for you, there are more than in the pic.


----------

